# فيديو تعليمي: المخاطر الكهربائية في قطاع الانشاءات



## يا الغالي (20 ديسمبر 2013)

[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]رابط الفيديو [/FONT]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tp8sBAY-0mU[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]من انتاج [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]شركة البريطانية [/FONT]Carillion [FONT=&quot] - الامارات [/FONT]

_[FONT=&quot]www.*carillion*plc.com[/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot][/FONT]_


----------



## DEAA HASSEN (21 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكور


----------



## يا الغالي (14 أغسطس 2016)

فيديو مفيد لكل من يعمل في الانشاءات 


http://alnajet.blogspot.com/2016/08/blog-post_14.html


----------

